

Stop DM-ing On Twitter And Start Using The Moped App - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/08/everyone-stop-dm-ing-on-twitter-and-start-using-the-moped-app-now-its-way-better/

======
taylorbuley
Don't vote this up. This is terrible tech journalism.

Zero skepticism. It's a press release.

------
splatzone
Why should I use this private platform instead of email?

~~~
schuylerdeerman
Email = lots of noise, lots of messages from companies. Moped is just for
people.

~~~
tommi
You can filter out the noise easily e.g. whitelist desired senders, other
messages go to secondary inbox. That way you don't have to make separation by
sender type but by preference.

------
schuylerdeerman
Today, someone asked me for an intro (over Moped) - was just so fast, easy and
simple to connect people - privately. We're exciting to see the product get
into the hands of more people.

------
ekurutepe
Now that we're on the first page of HN, we'd really appreciate any feedback by
the HN community.

Disclaimer: I develop the iOS app for moped. :)

~~~
LaGrange
Well, what I would love to see in startup FAQs: what's your revenue model,
i.e. how do I know that you won't get acquihired and shut down while selling
your entire database to betelgeusian mafia?

The app itself seems great, though.

------
CookWithMe
Have been using it during the last two months both for web and on android -
it's great, can highly recommend it! Much better than WhatsApp or so. And the
team is continually improving it, too. IFTTT integration is a nice bonus as
well.

Only caveat, as other people have pointed out as well, is that not a lot of
people use it so far. Hope that changes quickly!

------
szimpl
I'm using moped since it first came out last year. It's nice to see it evolve.
Hope more people in my network will join.

------
nchuhoai
Really wish more people I know would use Moped, it's so quick to message more
than just text

------
brunoqc
Why not use Facebook Messenger?

~~~
untog
I can only speak for myself, but I have professional contacts on Twitter I
would never dream of adding on Facebook. Twitter DMs are infuriating (lack of
cross-platform sync is my own personal pain point) but to be honest, I usually
just resort to e-mail. Moped looks cool, but I'm not 100% sure I will use it.

~~~
schuylerdeerman
You can also send emails from Moped. i.e. @schuyler@mopedlabs.com... and send
your message

